# Exciting an New: Tester, New WAHM, New style!



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Ok, so usually I get no fluffymail. Like literally none and then... this week happens! I have been rolling in exciting and new fluff and just soooo have to share! I really really really can not NOT!

Exciting and New!

NEW WAHM: Behold, the first package a brand new WAHM Precious Coverings... WOW! She is amazing! Butterflymom managed to fairy me with this AIO that I was actually tempted to buy like 100 times since the diaper hunt!!! It was like receiving an ounce of crack cocaine in the mail. I am soooo addicted!!! Her prices are unbeatable for the quality and the options she offers! Plus... the embroidery is ADORABLE!!! Not just on mine, but in her gallery as well!







But, please don't go buy her out of customs, because I WANT MORE!!!







Just have to save up some PP. I'm soooo going to be beating down her door!!!! www.preciouscoverings.com

TESTER: Naturekins is just unsurpassed quality. Barbara is unbeatable when it comes to dyed wooly goodies!!!







This is a tester for her new pull on diaper cover! Oh! I can NOT rave enough about the design! It's perfect fit and great for wriggly toddlers that are easier to slip into something stretchy than to try to snap and velcro into something! From a mama whose babe knows how to undo diapers and covers... this pull on is a heavenly! It's beautiful and SO functional!







www.naturekins.com

NEW STYLE: The Calico Baby is known for her huge array of glorious fabrics, quality craftmomship and excellent customer service. Laura proved it again when I must have earned "The Most Annoying Customer" award as I badgered her into doing something different for my fitted. First of all I wanted velour/velour and then I wanted T&T... and she gave me both!!!







The result is an amazingly soft and thirsty fitted in chocolate brown velour outer and pale pink velour inner. www.thecalicobaby.com

Thank you for listening to me babble! I don't think ANYONE in real life would!!!


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

Wow, everything is gorgeous, I keep going through the pictures over and over. Lucky babe!


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

Awesome fluff!!!!

What size is the Precious Coverings AIO?


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Thanks guys!







It has been such a fluffy week!!!









The PC AIO is a size medium AI2 (quick dry with sewn in contour) with a short rise.

The Calico Baby is a size small.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Holy cow! That stuff is all awsome! I LOVE the chocolate and pink OV!


----------



## Momto2boysNagirl (Aug 24, 2003)

Great fluff! I can't wait to get my OV fitteds from Precious Coverings. She's been so great to work with. I just hope she doesn't get totally swamped with orders before I can scrape up some more paypal!


----------



## Logan&Laina (Feb 1, 2005)

Noooo PC is my secret WAHM!! The cat is out now, and all the hyenas are going to attack! LOL JK, I have two newborn AI2's coming from PC that should be here any day!









Calico baby AIO's are now my number 1 favorite aio's. lol I LOVE 'em!!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

I know PC is Butterflymom's secret WAHM, too!!! :LOL Man! She's just AMAZING!!! Seriously... she's too good to stay a secret! She has GOT to get the credit she deserves! I firmly believe if you try her, you'll love her!

Mmmm, and the Calico. Soooo soft! And, the NAturekins... such a work of wearable art!

SIDENOTE: Do you think my pics are protected enough?


----------



## Kewpie (Sep 21, 2004)

Oooooooh!!! I emailed the mama at Calico baby about doing some fitteds T&T, like her AIOs. (I love all her fabrics and like serged dipes, but I don't like how the amount of elastic across the top!)







You answered my question since she hasn't gotten back to me yet!

Gorgeous fluff!









ETA - I've got 2 hand dyed OV emboridered fitteds coming from PC, can't wait!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Jana, the sign at her shop says that she's out of town til the 18th. So, that's probably why you haven't heard back from her. She is a "spot on" customer service wahm, I wouldn't be surprised if she still hasn't unpacked when she's answering her CS e-mails!


----------



## JeanetteL (Feb 28, 2002)

AGGGGHHHHH....why did I look? Why did I look?

I don't do well with choices - say if a mama was going to break her self-imposed diaper buying ban to try a custom PC - what on earth should she choose? Where should she start? I find buying on the TP so easy cause you just get what you get - but all those choices - I have no idea.........

Jeanette

Edited to add: my dh just read over my shoulder and wanted to remind me that my diaper buying ban is not exacly self-imposed....







, there may be a tiny bit of external pressure involved.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

So, Jeanette, just don't get your item embroidered! I think that's a GREAT way to compromise... um...







and wait till he goes to bed!!! :LOL

Let's just go cheap since you're trying it out. If you want an AIO go:
- AI2 (for QD) or AIO (for internal soaker)
- Go with a GN PUL so that if you hate it (which I would then call you a freak of nature) you could resell it easily. How about Aqua?
- No fleece (we're keeping your cost low here)
- Side Snaps (seems to be the most popular so it will resell well again if you hate it)
- Internal soaker Sherpa
- Lime Velour inner (free and would look great with Aqua and remain GN)
- Hemp Contour for absorbency
- Soaker Sew in Back (for easiness)
- Top soaker with Lime velour (free)

The total is $13.99 for NB, $14.99 for S, $15.99 for M, $16.99 for L, $17.99 for XL.

There. How easy was that?








LMK if you want a fitted instead. And, you know there's always the option of just e-mailng her and saying that there are too many choices. You want a XYZ for a girl/boy with bold/pale colors. Surprise me!


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Wow!!! Those look great!! I Have been wanting to try some Precious Coverings stuff and you just convinced me!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

YES!!! Jen! You sooo won't be sorry!!!







Oh... and, whoever buys something from her in the next day or so... I think you all should pay me commission for helping convince you to buy something you'll LOVE!!! (hmmm, do you think $2 per person can get me another addictive AIO????)*

*Totally kidding!!!


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

:LOL


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Ohhh, I love the choc/pink velour diaper. I love them all, but I'm hormonal today and chocolate _anything_ sounds


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402*
Ohhh, I love the choc/pink velour diaper. I love them all, but I'm hormonal today and chocolate _anything_ sounds









:LOL HA! That's tooo funny!!!







Get yourself some chocolate STAT!

So, jenaniah let me know if you need my PP addy! :LOL


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

Those all look great!


----------



## meritodd1221 (Apr 4, 2005)

You've gotten me very excited for my Precious Coverings fitteds coming... I ordered the organic velour night time fitteds -- and I got them embroidered!!







Overlapping hearts on DD's (size medium) side-snap OV night time fitted -- with decorative T&T... Duck PJ's on DS's (size large) side-snap OV night time fitted, also with the decorative T&T... It was an expensive order, but I'm hoping it was worth every penny... Glad to hear you are happy with yours -- I can't wait to get mine now!!!

Oh, and I won the drawing for the free custom wipes and wetbag for June!! Very excited!!

Love my Calico Baby diapers, too... Got my size large ultimate AIO the other day -- DS is moving up to larges, and DD is moving up to mediums... trying to sell my oh so cute size small Calico Baby... will miss it, though...


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Just emailed her with a question...as soon as I hear back I'll need it Claire


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

*Adding to my favorites list*









Those are great, Claire!!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Meri -- You are sooo going to love them!!!







I've seen some pics of her fitteds tried on and







AMAZING!!!







And, OV... YUM!!! Totally cool that you won the drawing!!!







That's cool! And, yes, yes, yes, Calico Baby AIOs are great! I love that you can pop a PF into them!









:LOL Jen, you're cracking me up!

HDM -- Thanks!







REALLY, they deserve to be on everyone's favorite list. I love love love them all!


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

That is some seriously gorgeous fluff mama!







The chocolate and pink CB is gorgeous...makes me think of chocolate and strawberries!







I'm intrigued by the naturekins....sounds just loverly! Can we get a pic of the front, and maybe one by itself w/ no baby in it?! Do you think it would hold up to nighttime?!


----------



## kenzie&wyatt'smom (Mar 30, 2005)

OMG!! I love all the emb. options she has. Oh I so want to order some of her organic fitted custom slots with emb. on them but I can't make up my mind what I want on them and I promised DH I wouldn't buy any more diapers for a while. but i could always say the are for DS birthday. I can always find a loop hole to that promise. LOL
Off to try and make up my mind on a few designs.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

jloveetc - I can take unworn pics no problem!







I didn't manage to get ANY front on shots though! Shoot! You know, toddlers, they don't always cooperate! :LOL I think I have a side profile. Also, the cover is REVERSIBLE! Totally cool!







I don't know if it would go the nighttime distance, but Barbara is SO wonderful to work with, I bet she could easily work something out that would.









Corey -- Just remember... that will be $2 and then you owe me a petal dress from me pointing you to the petal dress pattern. Man, I'm just racking it up with you!!! :LOL

Ok, so I'm really afraid someone will think I'm serious!!! Really, I'm just teasing. I point people to these yummy yummy WAHMs not for the $2 PP!!! :LOL


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Thanks Claire









I have been sitting on the fence over whether or not I should order some AIOs with her and that just pushed me over. I do not need any fitteds (OK, I don't need any AIOs either but I am trying to make all my AIOs organic) but embroidered AIOs... who can resist?


----------



## mamma2kaden (Nov 7, 2004)

This is the first AIO that has made me consider cheating on my daisy doodles. :LOL


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Well, I think I'm just about the only one around here who doesn't get excited over AIO's :LOL, but I actually gasped out loud over that chocolate/pink all-velour fitted. Oh, be still my beating heart!







And that Naturekins cover is awesome!!! I have a custom slot from her this fall, and I love seeing everyone else's stuff and getting ideas.

Awesome fluff, Claire!!!!!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Oh man the cat really IS out of the bag!







: I wanted to wait until she was done with the *40 diapers* I custom ordered before you sent all the hyenas swarming at her door, Claire!!! :LOL (Totally just kidding--Lisa deserves any and all attention, and ASAP! She rules)
I would have been shouting from the rooftops earlier, but I wanted to wait until at least the first installment of my mega-custom arrived so I could post some really yummy pictures of all the embroidered goodies, and so far all I've had was a beyond-amazing tester. :LOL
Ok, you guys, go swarm her.


----------



## meritodd1221 (Apr 4, 2005)

OMG!!! Did you really order 40 diapers??!!! She'll NEVER get to the two I ordered!! :LOL

Really wondering if I should go ahead and order those two diapers on the first post of my itemized wishlist... before she's not taking orders anymore!!!


----------



## meritodd1221 (Apr 4, 2005)

oops.... ever accidentally order something??? Well, I did







: I put in the two PC fitteds and followed the check-out to see what the total price would be -- pressed continue thinking there would be another page -- nope... oops!!







Oh well.... So much for being on the wagon... I've got a 3-5 week wait anyways...


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

NICE !! Very nice. LOVE that hummingbird


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Angelica -- you are TOTALLY the one responsible for all this hoopla!!! If you hadn't been so generous to send me that AMAZING AIO, I would have not been such a believer!!!! Thank you! I love the Crack Cocaine! Really really I do!!! And... I have a feeling that with 40 diapers... you'll be able to order whenever you want! Sheesh! That calls for red carpet treatment!!! :LOL

Kate -- she does OV inners on her AIOs, I'm pretty sure that's what Angelica got me... is it? I think I heard rumor that she's out of OV, but I'm sure she'll get some in!

Bridgett -- I am a HUGE Daisy Doodles fan myself!!! And, I must say, trying PC was well worth it!







Mine is yummy and super thirsty. With the doubler I think it could easily go for long car rides with my heavy wetter.









Jennissee -- OMG!!! YES YES YES!!! The Calico Baby and Naturekins!







These are both gorgeous pieces!!! The velour is sooo soft! Drool. And the Naturekins is a GREAT design and soooo pretty!!!

Meri -- In all honesty, I'd go order now if you have any way to swing it. I mean... ANY way!







I really am afraid she'll close for customs for a long time.

Liza -- I swear the pics don't even do the Naturekins justice. It's really soooo gorgeous! A work of art! And, there's another embroidery on the reverse side!!!







Plus, she's Canadian! How can you not love her!?!?!


----------



## meritodd1221 (Apr 4, 2005)

Claire -- I got the order in. She emailed me and asked if I wanted my two orders to ship together -- but said there was a LOT of orders in between them. :LOL I had more than half of the funds in funded paypal already, so its only a wee bit on my cc...

Must get to selling some more diapers... If any of you know people looking for stuff, send them to the TP or FSOT on diaperpin looking for my user name!! :LOL


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

that velour fitted is beautiful!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Wow, that PC AIO looks great! Is Laura @ Calico Baby doing that style for her AIO's too or just fitteds?


----------



## Kewpie (Sep 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
Jana, the sign at her shop says that she's out of town til the 18th. So, that's probably why you haven't heard back from her. She is a "spot on" customer service wahm, I wouldn't be surprised if she still hasn't unpacked when she's answering her CS e-mails!









Yeah I saw that yesterday when I checked out her website. I knew something was up, she's always gotten back to me asap!


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Gorgeous fluff! It's worth a fluffy dry spell to have those in the mail all at once. that chocolate pink velour dipe!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:

she does OV inners on her AIOs, I'm pretty sure that's what Angelica got me... is it?








It's OV.









Quote:

I think I heard rumor that she's out of OV, but I'm sure she'll get some in!
NOt anymore, she has plenty of OV now!


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Yeah so thanks to this thread I ordered some organic embroidered AIOs ans a night diaper :LOL I have no willpower.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

: Ooooooooh what embroideries did you choose?


----------



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

OK, mamas - you've got me







Can anyone tell me how these diapers fit? What other diapers do they fit the most like? For example, does a side snap nighttime diaper fit similar to a FCB Nightlight? Does a side-snap T&T fitted fit like a Fussybutt?









Oh - sorry - I'm asking specifically about the Precious Coverings diapers. Although I'm curious about The Calico Baby, too!


----------



## nohomama (Jul 9, 2003)

Claire,

You're absolutely killing me. First the dress set from Luv Mimi and now Precious Coverings (I've been scoping them out since the diaper hunt too). I'm learning that it never pays to delay. My new mantra is, "Have Paypal, will buy...NOW!"


----------



## poisonedapple (Jan 5, 2004)

Awesome fluff! I love the brown velour with pink, so cute!


----------



## KensJen (Dec 1, 2003)

OK Claire, you have made me do it! I'm going to order a couple of OV newborn dipes from PC. I keep going to her site and then talking myself out of it, but how can I now?

Plus, I have joined your hyperemesis club (unfortunately) and have been so so sick...that I deserve some new fluff!

I'll let you know what I get!







Thanks!! :LOL


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

If anyone wants to see pictures of the fit of her side snap trim cut T&T OV fitteds on the buggle, just PM me! I have a slideshow awaiting you.... and it's a pretty jaw-dropping sight to see how well it fits him!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KensJen*
OK Claire, you have made me do it! I'm going to order a couple of OV newborn dipes from PC. I keep going to her site and then talking myself out of it, but how can I now? L

Really it was Butterflymom who made you do it! Really folks... I was just gifted with this awesome dipe from an awesome mama! Seriously... SHE is the one! SHE is the one!!!

Angelica... I'm up for the slide show... PMing you now...


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MomInFlux*
OK, mamas - you've got me







Can anyone tell me how these diapers fit? What other diapers do they fit the most like? For example, does a side snap nighttime diaper fit similar to a FCB Nightlight? Does a side-snap T&T fitted fit like a Fussybutt?









Oh - sorry - I'm asking specifically about the Precious Coverings diapers. Although I'm curious about The Calico Baby, too!

Angelica is really the PC expert that I know of. She's the one to best answer your question, although I don't think she's ever managed to get a Fussybutt yet!

The Calico is really wonderful! She went back to another pattern she had before and adjusted it to fit her new design. I'm thinking this first one was a little big. CC is wearing a size small Calico Baby. But, again, Laura was just really nice enough to give me what I asked for!







She wrote a note saying if it didn't work to send it back.







But, really I think it's perfect!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nohomama*
Claire,

You're absolutely killing me. First the dress set from Luv Mimi and now Precious Coverings (I've been scoping them out since the diaper hunt too). I'm learning that it never pays to delay. My new mantra is, "Have Paypal, will buy...NOW!"

I think your new mantra is a good one!!!








And, I will SO help you stalk on Tuesday for a set from Luv Mimi!!! Seriously I don't think I've EVER been buried in fluff like I have been this week. It's INSANE!!!







But WONDERFUL!!!







It's all been WONDERFUL!!! It was like somethings took longer, some shorter and then Angelica fairying me out of the blue!!!


----------



## bunnyhatanpaa (Jun 16, 2005)

butterflymom got me to order as well from PC. i have about 20 customs coming!!







so excited. i even got to try a tester diaper to get the just so right fit. its the same one that the buggle is wearing. its soo nice and soft. i loved it sooo. had to mail it back to lisa but at least i know now what i will be getting for my little monkey.


----------



## Sophiasmomma (Jun 16, 2004)

I have a custom order pending w/ PC... I was afraid this would happen :LOL


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm psyched the hyenas have sniffed out Lisa, she deserves it!







I do selfishly hope it doesn't cause crazy delays on my big fluff order







: or for bunnyhatanpaa's because she only has 6 diapers that are working for her right now, as she's putting together her initial stash, and really, really needs her PC custom order to arrive so she can cloth diaper full time!









So the 5-7 of you guys who got to see pictures of the buggle in the side snappin' T&T OV tester fitted, you guys need to post what you thought! C'mon, MomInFlux, nohomama, meri, stacey, and the rest.... tell how amazed you must have been to see the buggle wearing the most awesomely fitting diaper ever!!! (well, my medium OV elbees are tied with them for perfect fit, I must admit--but my el bees fit *so well* I NEVER thought I'd find another diaper that fit as well, so that is a pretty high compliment!!!)


----------



## JeanetteL (Feb 28, 2002)

Quote:

So, Jeanette, just don't get your item embroidered! I think that's a GREAT way to compromise... um... and wait till he goes to bed!!!
I tried to wait him out...but he is still up...darn it. Good idea though









Quote:

Let's just go cheap since you're trying it out. If you want an AIO go:
- AI2 (for QD) or AIO (for internal soaker)
What exactly is an AI2 - have been meaning to ask that anyway.

Darn you all for tempting me. There has to be a way to end this insanity. Seriously? Anyone know how to do it? Whoever woulda thunk (besides you ladies) that I'd end up spending all of my free time looking at diapers? I've gotta find some stuff to sell - except that, at 37 weeks pregnant I feel like I should just get to buy, just because - I'm special, and pregnant, and tried, and huge and.......... AGGGGHHHHHHH.....

Jeanette


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeanetteL*
I've gotta find some stuff to sell - except that, at 37 weeks pregnant I feel like I should just get to buy, just because - I'm special, and pregnant, and tried, and huge and.......... AGGGGHHHHHHH.....









I'm so right there with you!!!!

Quote:

What exactly is an AI2 - have been meaning to ask that anyway.
That just means it's quick drying. Her AIOs are just like very baby basic AIOs in that they are internal soaker, easy peasy AIOs, but would take awhile to dry. Her All In 2s have light absorbancy in the body but then an external soaker of your choice, and you can have it simply lay in, snap in, sewn in, whatever!


----------



## JeanetteL (Feb 28, 2002)

Gotcha,
Thanks for the quick answer....you and Spark are my cd gurus....does it feel good to be looked up to and admired?







Although, I think you're also to blame for at least some of my lack of control - I should start staying away from both of your threads


----------



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

No joke, JeanetteL! One of these days I'll see a thread started by Spark or Butterflymom and I'll NOT open it. Like that'll ever happen









OK folks - I saw pictures of the buggle, and it's an awesome fitting diaper! I have filled a cart at PC about 4 times today, but I can't figure out what exactly to order, and I'm driving myself crazy with worry that she'll close for customs before I figure it out. I'm thinking 3 organic velour fitteds and 3 nighttime organic velour fitteds. Then I think that's too many and then I think that's not NEARLY enough







And clearly I can't go wrong!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Well, Brenda, you can always place a smaller order now just to get in and then add on later if you feel the urge.

Butterflymom -- with your order already placed, you get top priority. She'll probably lovingly make yours (and whoever else is mentioned in her new note about pre-June 29th -or some such date- orders) and get them out to you before going onto the swarm. I don't think you have a thing to worry about!

THE BUGGLE IN THE DIAPER -- Ok, that is really gorgeous!!! What a great fit! And, I love how she did the embroidery! Mmmm! Perfection! It fits him soooooo well!







Now, do you think if you did front snap instead of side snap that it would pull ahead of the Elbee love for you?

Jeanette, you make me feel like I should go through my stash. Here I always consider myself just a PF gal with lil bits of fancy thrown in... now you make me thnk I might be a raging hyena and don't even know it!!! AND, you totally get to buy whatever you want right now!!! Do you know the sex of the baby? If not, now would be a great time to order, because she's projecting a longer wait. You could easily get your gender specific diaper(s) in time for your babe to wear smalls.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
Butterflymom -- Now, do you think if you did front snap instead of side snap that it would pull ahead of the Elbee love for you?









Nope, because I think the elbee is the most perfect front snapping design EVER, and the precious coverings is the most perfect side snapping design (for my buggle) EVER, so they are just equally perfect in their own, different-snapping ways. :LOL


----------



## meritodd1221 (Apr 4, 2005)

The diaper looks divine on the buggle!! The fit looks amazing! I'm so glad I decided to go with the trim fit on the two organic fitteds I just ordered. I went ahead and got the nighttime diapers in the regular fit -- figured it can't hurt to have some extra fabric overnight, right??? I'm soo excited to get these diapers now!!! I know I'll be waiting a while, but still...

I didn't tell DH







: -- but the organic cotton fitted I bought for DS is coming embroidered with "I Love Dad"... how could any Daddy be upset about that??!!??







And of course, I couldn't get a diaper for DS without getting one for DD, right? hee hee

Its definitely hard to buy with two in cloth -- I always feel like I have to be fair and even in my purchases -- which does nothing to slow my buying -- just makes it so I'm spending twice as much!! :LOL


----------



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
Well, Brenda, you can always place a smaller order now just to get in and then add on later if you feel the urge.

What?!







: Surely you can understand that I want it alll now, Now, NOW!







:

Clarie - I think I'm going to think of you as a hyena in sheep's clothing. Stealthy, but dangerous, YK? Or maybe as a hyena enabler... :LOL


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Hey Claire I think I owe you $2







Of course I didn't even end up ordering for







...I ordered for a friend of mine so I won't even get to see or pet the dipey and now I went and sepnt all my diaper money until September @ PWP









I have to say Lisa is AWESOME to work with!!! I needed an embroidery design of a crab for this friend of mine and she went and found 6 different designs to add to her glaaery! She rocks!!!


----------



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

Well, I did it







I ordered probably more than I should have but fewer than I wanted to:

- 3 organic velour nighttime fitteds with hand-dyed outers and decorative topstitching
- 3 organic velour fitteds (TRIM fit) with hand-dyed outers and decorative topstitching

After I placed my order I started kicking myself about not ordering embroidery, so I e-mailed Lisa right away and asked if I can add it. I'm going to add frog pjs, penguin pjs, and duck pjs to the nighttime diapers and swirly bee, swirly dragonfly, and swirly ladybug to the trim cut fitteds.


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

You will have to let us know what you think of the OV nighttime dipes! I really really want to try those! Love your embroidery choices!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MomInFlux*
Clarie - I think I'm going to think of you as a hyena in sheep's clothing. Stealthy, but dangerous, YK? Or maybe as a hyena enabler... :LOL

:LOL Hmmm, that's probably a pretty good assessment!!! And,







I was forgetting about my newborn stash. That's a pretty wide overkill I have going there already.

Ooh, everyone that's ordering... YUM! They sound sooooooo cool!







Wow! I love the PJ embroidery for night time dipes! GREAT idea! And, the custom found crab! How cool! I had crabs once but I just didnt like them all that well or at least not well enough to get diapers embroidered with their images. What's her fascination with crabs?


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
I had crabs once but I just didnt like them all that well

I should really edit this to make it clear that they were pet crabs and not... low lying crabs if you know what I mean... but uh, it's more fun leaving you all guessing!!! :LOL


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*







: Ooooooooh what embroideries did you choose?









I got play pink with overlapping hearts, light blue with celestial and medium blue with another celestial.

Can you PM me the pics of the trim fit on the Buggle?


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
I should really edit this to make it clear that they were pet crabs and not... low lying crabs if you know what I mean... but uh, it's more fun leaving you all guessing!!! :LOL

















:
You are hilarious.









Kate, PM on it's way....


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
I should really edit this to make it clear that they were pet crabs and not... low lying crabs if you know what I mean... but uh, it's more fun leaving you all guessing!!! :LOL









:

It's not her fascination with crabs...we did an exchange that was themed "Where you live" so we had to find things that were special to your area to send...I live in MD and the Chesapeake Bay Blue Crab is about all we are known for so I got her an AI2 with that embroiderd on it









ETA - I'd love a pm wiht the Buggle in his trim dipes too if you don't mind


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Wow!!! That is one trim diaper!!! It fits him like underwear!!! Love the Celtic Cross embroidery!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Doesn't it????!!!! I've tried different WAHM diapers on the buggle for two years and this is definatly tied for 1st place for dreamy-fit with my medium new-style OV front-snapping elbees. I'm so glad to have a stash made up of 50/50 Precious Coverings side snap fitteds and El bee front snap fitteds! A total dream!!!







Now if she would start doing cool embroidered wool T&T covers in the same style....







I can't wait for that (coming soon, Lisa????)!!!!


----------



## JeanetteL (Feb 28, 2002)

Okay, add me to the list, I must see the picture of this amazing diaper.

Quote:

Or maybe as a hyena enabler...
Yes - that is exactly it, egging all the rest of us on









Thus far I have avoided visiting the site again, and am remaining strong and true to my word. I wonder if DH knows just how good a wifey I really am? The real question....how long can I hold out (or can i get myself to relist all my maternity stuff on the TP and make some paypal).

Jeanette


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

PM for you, Jeanette. Are you impressed or what???







:


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
Doesn't it????!!!! I've tried different WAHM diapers on the buggle for two years and this is definatly tied for 1st place for dreamy-fit with my medium new-style OV front-snapping elbees. I'm so glad to have a stash made up of 50/50 Precious Coverings side snap fitteds and El bee front snap fitteds! A total dream!!!







Now if she would start doing cool embroidered wool T&T covers in the same style....







I can't wait for that (coming soon, Lisa????)!!!!


Man I would love to have that many PC diapers (heck I'd settle for 1 of my own right now) She is going to be first on my list for when I can get off the wagon again in September









And yeah if she made embroidered T&T covers like that







I think I would sell my beloved FCB AIO stash to fund them!!! (But don't start pm'ing me yet people!!! This is hypothetical!!!)


----------



## JeanetteL (Feb 28, 2002)

Angelica,
Okay - that is impressive. Now I'm supposed to resist wanting to buy an AIO AND a fitted. How cruel are you?









Spark - no, we don't know what we're having yet. Having never custom ordered before, could I place my order and get it in teh queue - then choose fabrics/colours when I find out what I've got in here?

Jeanette


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeanetteL*
Angelica,
Okay - that is impressive. Now I'm supposed to resist wanting to buy an AIO AND a fitted. How cruel are you?


----------



## navygirl (Jun 3, 2005)

Okay,
I knew that I should never sat here and read the entire post because now I've gone and ordered a custom OV fitted hand-dyed with an embroidered flag ribbon.

BTW Angelica, could you PM the pics too? Thanks!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeanetteL*
Spark - no, we don't know what we're having yet. Having never custom ordered before, could I place my order and get it in teh queue - then choose fabrics/colours when I find out what I've got in here?


I don't see why you couldn't... but it seems like you'd better hurry up and do that before she closes up. Seriuosly... so many people seem like they've ordered. It's only a matter of time before she closes customs.

navygirl-- oooh! nice choices!!!









Kate -- YUM!!! Wonderful! I love that overlapping heart design!


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

She's closing for 2 weeks in September Claire. Hopefully though that will be enough to get her to stay open for a while longer


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

PM for you, Jen (Navygirl) and Kewpie.









Post here your awe and inspiration, of course. :LOL


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
Seriuosly... so many people seem like they've ordered. It's only a matter of time before she closes customs.

Yup







...just cus she has to close her store in two months (probably has a trip planned or some such thing where she won't be able to sew), doesn't mean she will be staying open for customs once she has more orders than she can fill during the remainder of the summer. :LOL That just wouldn't be good planning!

All thee on the fence, best get your orders in now!


----------



## navygirl (Jun 3, 2005)

Angelica, Thanks again for the pics! I'm so impressed! I never would have thought that a diaper could fit like that!

Thanks Claire! I can't wait to see it! I'm hoping that it's as great as I'm think it will be!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navygirl*
I'm so impressed! I never would have thought that a diaper could fit like that!

I know!!! We were shocked and mesmerized when we first tried it on him, and promptly increased our order. :LOL


----------



## deliarose (May 30, 2005)

Yummy! I need to get some paypal for that wool cover!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

http://www.preciouscoverings.com/shop/ <---------check out the picture of the five fitteds on the storefront page--those are mine!





































And, I hear she's getting her wool in SOON, and *will* be making embroidered side snapping T&T covers, too!!! Oh I'm so drooling







at the thought of a bunch of PC OV fitted & wool cover sets with complimenting or matching embroideries.....


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Angelica, I was totally impressed with the fit







I am now even more excited about my order. I am not looking for more fitteds but as I said looove embroidered organic AIOs! Oh and hopefully the nighttime fitted will rock too.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
I said looove embroidered organic AIOs!.









Me, too!!! I have 12 OV true AIOs from bottombumpers and VK and I must say I am so looking forward to adding some embroidered Precious Coverings ones to our little AIO stash for the in-laws/DH and outings. Plus, some of her larger embroideries are *so lovely and ornate* that they really belong on an AIO, not on a fitted.... I'm going with 20 dollar embroidery choices for AIOs and 5-13 dollar embroideries on fitteds for my order, as I prefer smaller little touches on the fronts of fitteds and big splashy stitch-heavy embroideries on the backs of AIOs....




























....


----------



## navygirl (Jun 3, 2005)

I was at PC checking out Angelica's diapers again. Now that I know whose they are I wanted to take a really close look







and noticed that her turn around time is now 5-7 weeks for customs! I'm glad that I got my order in when I did, even though, I'm probably closer to the 5 week mark!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Ok, I'm so glad I didn't post the pictures of my son in his PC diaper and have instead been PMing the link to mommies I know & trust here on the diapering forum.... I just had a 'brand new user' with 0 posts PM me wanting to see....







If you create a username JUST to ask me to see pictuers of my son in a diaper...?


----------



## bunnyhatanpaa (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Mum2girls (May 26, 2005)

i just couldn't resist. i got 4 t&t ov night diapers and 4 ov handyed t&t fitteds


----------



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
Ok, I'm so glad I didn't post the pictures of my son in his PC diaper and have instead been PMing the link to mommies I know & trust here on the diapering forum.... I just had a 'brand new user' with 0 posts PM me wanting to see....







If you create a username JUST to ask me to see pictuers of my son in a diaper...?

















and Ew.


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
Ok, I'm so glad I didn't post the pictures of my son in his PC diaper and have instead been PMing the link to mommies I know & trust here on the diapering forum.... I just had a 'brand new user' with 0 posts PM me wanting to see....







If you create a username JUST to ask me to see pictuers of my son in a diaper...?

















:







That is sick


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Well, the '0 posts' user PM'd me insisting that she's just a mom who hasn't gotten around to posting, not a perv, so I'm trying to take her word for it and relax.







(I didn't send the pics, by the way, because I'm paranoid, but I am hoping she's on the up and up and joins our hyena ways and starts posting a lot to prove my suspicions wrong!







)

Back on topic, have you seen the new celestial embroidery that Lisa added to her embroidery options????














It is stunning.







I need an AIO with this on it: http://www.preciouscoverings.com/sho...on/embroidery/ --it's on the very top and it's called 'Sun w/ moon'. Yum!


----------



## Kewpie (Sep 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
Back on topic, have you seen the new celestial embroidery that Lisa added to her embroidery options????














It is stunning.







I need an AIO with this on it: http://www.preciouscoverings.com/sho...on/embroidery/ --it's on the very top and it's called 'Sun w/ moon'. Yum!









Holy cats!!! When did she add those embroidery options? The Starry Nights is just amazing, that would look fab on a dark blue wool cover.

Come on wool, hurry up!!!

A this rate, I'm just going to have a revolving oder with her! :LOL


----------



## Logan&Laina (Feb 1, 2005)

I just my got 2 PC newborn AI2's on Saturday. They are really cute & tiny. lol I







them!! I also just ordered a velour fitted with the celtic rainbow on the front. I figure the new baby needs a special diaper. Since he/she will most likley be born in March, the rainbow seemed like a good choice & it's GN.


----------



## jens7lil1s (Feb 28, 2005)

I still lust after baby girl things all the time! Good thing these 2 are boys or i'd be in even bigger trouble!


----------



## navygirl (Jun 3, 2005)

Man, she has so many cool embroidery options that I'm never going to be able to decide which ones to go with. I need to place another order or maybe e-mail her and ask if I can add a couple more diapers to the order I already have in.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I heard through the grapevine that the wool is a-comin' soon...







:LOL

I SOOOOOO want wool covers to match some of my embroidered fitteds!! :LOL


----------



## chrfath (Jun 5, 2003)

Those dipes are beautiful. Great fit too.

I love the pull on cover too. How the heck do you get one of those??

I so wish I had some yummy fluff like that coming my way. But, I must remain happy with my prefolds and wool.


----------



## JeanetteL (Feb 28, 2002)

Okay - I got some paypal










I'm thinking one side snapping fitted and one AI2.....but am wondering about the various soaker/liner options?

Is velour the best for inner as far as staining and wear? How about for the inner soaker (hemp or sherpa)? For the AI2 - what would be more absorbent - a contour or trifold?

Eegads - who knew custom ordering could be so hard!
Jeanette


----------



## bunnyhatanpaa (Jun 16, 2005)

iv made 4 orders already!!







for a total of about 30 dipes.







:







:


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

One voice of discontent...

I HATE when businesses, WAHMs, etc say ... "continental US only"

There is NO PLACE within the US that is not continental. Contiguous, true, continental. Nope. I have emailed businesses about this incorrect use of the term, and I still do not see change.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

OMG, Irene, between you and me she is shipping 72 diapers to FInland!






























And Gretchen, I was born in Hawaii, so I have to disagree--the US state of Hawaii is not on a continent, it's a tiny island.


----------



## bunnyhatanpaa (Jun 16, 2005)

wow thats a bunchof OV!!! :LOL


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

So, is this how non-hyena diapers become hyena?? Wow!!!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeanetteL*
Is velour the best for inner as far as staining and wear?

I honestly don't know, I always go with organic velour, and I don't find that it stains or wears badly. Micro always seems to look old fast, IMO.

Quote:

How about for the inner soaker (hemp or sherpa)?
Hemp for absorbancy and trimness, definatly.

Quote:

For the AI2 - what would be more absorbent - a contour or trifold?
a trifold, but also way bulky. I like contours that are sewn in--easy.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I know, amazing, isn't it Amy? :LOL We hyenas discover/pounce/overwhelm awesome WAHMs QUICK sometimes.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *bunnyhatanpaa*
wow thats a bunchof OV!!! :LOL

Oh I know! How many AI2s did you get and how many fitteds? I think I'm at 3 doz. fitteds + 5 AI2s.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
OMG, Irene, between you and me she is shipping 72 diapers to FInland!






























And Gretchen, I was born in Hawaii, so I have to disagree--the US state of Hawaii is not on a continent, it's a tiny island.









Actually... Hawaii is still part of the North American continent. Hawaii is comprised of islands that are the result of subterranean volcanic activity that MELTS THROUGH the North American continental plate. As the plate shifts, the portions of the plate that have melted moves. That is why there is a series of islands. The plate shifted, so the volcano melted through the next section. That usually is the case with "hot spot" type volcanic activity.

Now, Hawaii AND Alaska are NOT contiguous, because they are not physically bordered by the rest of the United States. Both are continental.

So I guess we will just disagree about this.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Ok, you win, Gretchen.


----------



## JeanetteL (Feb 28, 2002)

Alaskanteach - you know, I never questioned that line....thanks for teaching me something









As for dipes becoming hyena - amazing how one thread has bumped her wait time by over a month (wasn't it two or three weeks when the thread started?). See how much power you have here?...use it for good, not evil









Comparing trifold to contour - how much absorbency do you sacrifice for trimness? How much do I need to worry about absorbency with a small babe - I've only cd'd a super-peer toddler and so it is always on my mind - but I wonder how much of my focus on that is necessary with small dipes? Any thoughts?

Jeanette


----------



## bunnyhatanpaa (Jun 16, 2005)

i think i have 11 fitted, 1 aio pul, 12 ai2 (for mika) and 7 night dipes


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I say go w/ a contour---you can always add a doubler if you need it.









Irene--OMG, you really got a lot! :LOL Good for you, you need them!!! I bet her nighttime diapers are going to be so awesome... I didn't get any because we have enough, but if they wear out I am so going to get new ones from PC!


----------



## bunnyhatanpaa (Jun 16, 2005)

yup got alot, but remember im working iwth 6 fitteds and flats (that i sooo love) now washing 2-3 times a day because jasper goes about 25 times a day!! so it will pay off.


----------



## JeanetteL (Feb 28, 2002)

Another question - can't remember if I saw this before or not - is there a coupon code?

I feel like a high maintenance order-er....I think I"ve ordered two new diapers before and neither has been custom









Eegads - editing to add another question - how does the sizing run? If she's taking seven weeks to ship and I'm 38 weeks right now - maybe I shoudl be getting mediums??

Thanks for putting up with all my ????


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Oh yes, go with mediums.








And I don't know of any MDC coupon codes.







But you could ask her, and let her know you are an MDCer.


----------



## JeanetteL (Feb 28, 2002)

For those of you with bigger babes looking to try out PC - just saw these on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Name=WDVW&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Name=WDVW&rd=1


----------



## candynut (Jun 18, 2005)

Wow! That's a promising rave!


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

Wow she has fabulous embroidery designs, I almost fell out of my chair when I saw "Starry Night" that is my fav. painting and I've never seen it offered before. The celtic rainbow is really pretty also







.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pilesoflaundry*
Wow she has fabulous embroidery designs, I almost fell out of my chair when I saw "Starry Night" that is my fav. painting and I've never seen it offered before.









Mmmmmm, imagine it on the back of a lovely blue wool cover. (Wool coming soon! Wool coming soon!)


----------



## karunasmama (Mar 25, 2005)

ooooh thanks for sharing!! as if i needed more diapers....







:


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Need?







What has that got to do with it?







:


----------



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
Need?







What has that got to do with it?







:

And can we have an "amen, sister!" for that?


----------



## chrfath (Jun 5, 2003)

DH just okayed an order of 6 now I just have to talk him into a few more and organic cotton.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Oh, I'm glad, Christi!







Good deal....and definatly insist on the organic.


----------



## chrfath (Jun 5, 2003)

DH said he doesn't want to talk about it any more. "Order a dozen OV and stop talking about them."

Yahoo!!!!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Wooohooo! Ok, this is getting crazy the number of people I've talked into placing large orders at PC. :LOL I love it! Lisa's stuff is such an amazing find and she is great great great to work with!!!


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*







Mmmmmm, imagine it on the back of a lovely blue wool cover. (Wool coming soon! Wool coming soon!)

Starry night, blue wool cover..Oh.my.goodness...could anything be any more gorgeous than that?!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Well...I kind of think a bright green wool cover with a tree frog would be better... but I am SUCH a froggy junkie.







:


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Uuuggghhh this thread is making it soooo hard not to order! I am dying to try one of her T&T OV fitteds and an AIO but I just cant spend any more money now. I have 2 customs I still have to pay for.

I am being good... I am not ordering. Though I did just have both of the customs I wanted all figured out and in the cart - then closed the window.







:


----------

